# Which bulb/lamp to use with light tent?



## photohelp (Jul 5, 2011)

For a 24 x 24 x 36" light tent used with 3 hardware store clamp work lights, which bulb would you chose?

Utilitech 100-Watt Equivalent Daylight Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb
Color temperature: 5000K, Natural Day Light
Light output: Light output: 1,100 lumens 
CFL Bulb Wattage: 23.0
Wattage Equivalent: 100
Shop Utilitech 4-Pack 100-Watt Equivalent Daylight Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb at Lowes.com

or

EcoSmart 27 watt (100w) full spectrum craft CFL light bulb
Color Temperature : Daylight, 5500 °F 
Light output: Light output: 1,400 lumens
Wattage (watts) : 27 W 
EcoSmart 27-Watt (100W) Full Spectrum Craft CFL Light Bulb - ES5M827FS at The Home Depot

or neither...Im trying to find something that is cheaper yet compareable to this:
Smith Victor FL75, 75 Watt Spiral Fluorescent 
Color temperature: 5000 K
Light output: 3300 lumens
408093 Smith Victor FL75, 75 Watt / 120 Volts Spiral Fluorescent Lamp for Economy Softbox


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 5, 2011)

The key is to make sure that all your lights are consistent.  You can adjust the WB to match the color temp of your light source, as long as your light source(s) are the same.


----------



## flameshots (Jul 5, 2011)

You can buy fluorescent bulbs that are "daylight". They seem to be the easiest to balance in post. Any other color really seems to change the colors of the shot. JMHO


----------



## table1349 (Jul 5, 2011)

These Amazon.com: ALZO Digital Full Spectrum Light Bulb - ALZO 45W Photo CFL 5500K 91 CRI, Daylight balanced, pure white light, 2800 Lumens, Case of 4: Home Improvement
or these Amazon.com: COWBOYSTUDIO New 150 Watt Compact Fluorescent LIGHT BULB Daylight, UL Listed: Camera & Photo
depending on the amount of light you want.


----------

